# McDonalds All American Game - tonight, Wed, March 31, 9pm est, ESPN



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We've got Dwight Howard, Telfair, Livingston, Marvin Williams, and Josh Smith to watch. Damn!

Here's a link to all players participating:

http://mcdonaldsallamerican.theinsi...04BoysTeam.html

It looks like between 6-8pm central time on ESPN is the skills competition, but I don't know if it's taped.


----------



## Spill_Canvas (Mar 31, 2004)

It starts at 8pm EST with the dunk contest and such, and the actual game's at 9.

I can't wait, it'll be my first look at a lot of the big names that are supposedly going to declare for the draft.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

cant WAIT either!! :yes:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Candance Parker shouldn't have won the slam dunk competition. I'm not sexist or mad at a woman winning the slam dunk competition, but other dunks were much better than her's.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Marvin Williams - MVP!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man i wish i had espn...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

listening to smith, telfair and howard on outside the lines you would have to think they are going to the pros. they completely blew off any suggestion that they would not go to the nba. its a good business descision and all but it would be nice to see some of these kids get an education and not just worry about lining their pockets with money.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> it would be nice to see some of these kids get an education and not just worry about lining their pockets with money.


except the way major college sports are run, they probably wouldn't get an education even if they went to "school".

I'd rather them go out and get rich on their own merits than feed into a system of exploitation and line the pockets of fat white men who have nothing to do with basketball.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> but it would be nice to see some of these kids get an education and not just worry about lining their pockets with money.


If Microsoft had offered me job out of HS with a million a year or more guaranteed for 3 years, I wouldnt have turned it down, whether I was ready or not.

If you've got a good shot at going in the first round, why not. You can always go back to college with a few mil in the bank if you fail.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> except the way major college sports are run, they probably wouldn't get an education even if they went to "school".
> ...



to hear rasheed wallace talk the exploitation is in the pros not college. in college the money goes to the university, which like most government organizations is pretty diverse among women and minorities. i think the fat white guys own the nba teams.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Argh, parents are currently hogging the television, it's close to 8:30 PM. I'll probably be able to catch the game though, even though I really never watch any high-school ball.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Silent But Deadly</b>!
> Argh, parents are currently hogging the television, it's close to 8:30 PM. I'll probably be able to catch the game though, even though I really never watch any high-school ball.


Not missing much in the dunk contest. Pretty anti-climactic.

There should be a rule, you are not allowed to hold a dunk contest without a healthy Vince Carter or Lebron James.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im lookin foward to seein Telfair


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Not missing much in the dunk contest. Pretty anti-climactic.
> ...


Throw in a Jason Richardson, and you've got my approval.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Niiice couple of dish's from Livingston. Still, the guy doesn't have a shot and he hasn't distinguished himself from an And 1 baller so far in the game.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

DJ White looks like a younger Kobe Bryant.

EDIT: I meant physically they looked alot, especially when White was shooting FT's, not comparing their games.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

gotta be impressed with;
howard
swift
jefferson


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

Not the most exciting game so far, East 42 - West 21. Pretty sloppy play, besides Swift and Smith. Smith can shoot, he was about 5 ft. behind the line on one of his threes, and Swift is doing very well. Highlights as of yet are just a Smith dunk and a nasty rejection. Time to head back to the television! :grinning:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

What bout' Telfair? How did he play?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I think telfair is a bit overrated, how bout Demarcus Nelson.. Hes having himself a nice game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is boring. Everyone is too excited to play for scouts as opposed to having fun. Outside of Howard and Swift.

I think Robert Swift will be the HSer who moves up the most out of all the HS kids. He is a legit 7'0 footer who dunks every thing around the rim. How can you not love a center like that? I would draft him and work his game and I would have an All-NBA Center.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Swift is very slow, but he has a nice power dribble and he does look to jam it home.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

After watching this, I think I am in favor of an age limit for the NBA now.

The fact that a number of these guys could be in the NBA next year is scary. Besides Howard and Smith, none of them look even remotely ready for the NBA and I dont really think Howard or Smith do either.

IMO, I havent seen anyone in this game that should be thinking about coming out.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

I disagree.

Neither Dwight Howard nor Josh Smith should set a foot on a college campus. I don't say that about a lot of players, but going to college will do nothing good for their games. Both players are already top 5-6 draft picks. They shouldn't take the injury risk, and I believe both could make an impact for whatever team drafts them. I've got a feeling that Atlanta will come out of the draft with one of them. I think Robert Swift should be the next player drafted out of the high school class. A 7 footer with good footwork around the basket and a legitimate back to the basket game is worth his weight in gold. He could use a year in college to work on his body, but I think he's closer to the NBA than either Shaun Livingston or Sebastian Telfair.

The other guys, I could see need for them to spend a year or two in college. I think Al Jefferson needs to show his ability consistently against tougher competition than what he faced at the AAA level in Mississippi. Livingston has impressive court vision and looks to have that 6th sense the great point guards have. He's a true point guard, but he MUST work on his body. He's Penny Hardaway frail at this point.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I think Dwight Howard is the only one of them who is ready to be a solid, productive NBA player. I like Livingston though, he's got that aura of calmness and poise that a good point guard has to have. I'm not sure about Telfair, he doesn't look a lot different than other small guards in the NBA.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Robert Smith looks smaller than Dwight Howard.

Randolph Morris looks like 6'9 not 7'.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Howard reminds me of Rashard Lewis when he was in the McDonald's game. He definitely has the skills to play in the NBA. But I don't know about taking Howard #1 (although I like him better than Kwame Brown)..

These other kids NEED to spend some time in the college game. I don't see any other lottery players besides Howard and possibly J.R. Smith. And Smith has already said that he is going to North Carolina. Go to school and learn something besides basketball. It will help all of them. If nothing else, take some business or money management classes so that, if they actually make it to the pros, they won't get robbed by some greedy accountant or agent.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

JR Smith is easily the best player in the McDonalds All American game. He preformed the best out of anyone, obviously showed great range on his three point shot and a 44 inch vertical is amazing. He actually doesn't look 6-6, seems to have short arms but if he improves his handle he could easily be a top 5 pick in the draft. I just really, really hope he goes to UNC since I am a UNC fan.

Sebastian Telfair should probably not go pro but since hearing about the situation his family is in he should leave no doubt without question. He will not be a lottery pick but he will easily be a 1st round pick. I like his toughness and swagger, and he will learn how to shoot in time.

Dwight Howard looked pretty good as well, did not play like the best big man in the game but the part about him at half time really showed his character and I could see him being a #1 pick. His fundimentals make him good obviously as well. But I do not think he has true greatness to him though.

Josh Smith, another big man, will get picked high because of his height. Is a great athlete but like Howard did not play great basketball in the game. But he has size and he is a athlete so he is gone.

Robert Swift was the most impressive big man in the game. I loved his aggression during the game, he just attacked the rim very well and looked like a very good athlete. Did not get the chance to play much in his second half but he looks like a very good player. Would not be surprised if he left.

Glen Davis, this has nothing to do with basketball, but he should do what he wants to do. He might not have the mentality to be a football player and if his heart is not in it then he should not play football. But he would obviously be a fine football player at that size and he is such a wonderful athlete overall, it really is amazing.

Shaun Livingston I was not super impressed with him but I see why people say he will be great. He a awesome feel for the game and can really set people up. And since he is a 6-7 PG that just makes it set. But athletically I am not impressed and in terms of shooting and a overall game I am not impressed. He might get picked high but I doubt he will be a great player. To weak and I doubt he will be able to become stronger. Is a mature player and has good skills as a PG but is he really a NBA athlete?

Al Jefferson has the size and the power, actually played better than Howard or Smith in the game. Love his size, like his long arms and he seems very able to get off his shot. Is a nice athlete as well. Should be considered just as good as Howard or Smith.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Booz-n-Bron</b>!
> Howard reminds me of Rashard Lewis when he was in the McDonald's game. He definitely has the skills to play in the NBA. But I don't know about taking Howard #1 (although I like him better than Kwame Brown)..
> 
> These other kids NEED to spend some time in the college game. I don't see any other lottery players besides Howard and possibly J.R. Smith. And Smith has already said that he is going to North Carolina. Go to school and learn something besides basketball. It will help all of them. If nothing else, take some business or money management classes so that, if they actually make it to the pros, they won't get robbed by some greedy accountant or agent.



I agree. Livingston looks like he has great vision and is a great passer, but he also looks like a toothpick and doesnt look particularly quick. He'll get killed by NBA PGs.

Telfair doesnt look NBA worthy at this point. He's made some decent passes, but not much else.

Swift looks like he could be a great player after a couple years of college, but he'll get killed inside in the NBA right now.

I'm not saying they shouldnt come out if they dont have the opportunity, because i'd take the money too. But I am saying the NBA should have an age limit so they dont have an option. Although someone like Lebron should be allowed to go because he was physically ready ... so I guess an age limit really wouldnt work.

Only thing that will change it is if NBA GMs just stop drafting guys who arent ready, which will never happen.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I agree. Livingston looks like he has great vision and is a great passer, but he also looks like a toothpick and doesnt look particularly quick. He'll get killed by NBA PGs.


Yeah he would get killed by them. Is not a good athlete at all, and no way is he a top 3 pick.




> Telfair doesnt look NBA worthy at this point. He's made some decent passes, but not much else.


Like they said on the show, he has to live considering the situation his family is in. He is a lock 1st round pick and those millions he gets will get them out of that dangerous place to live.




> Only thing that will change it is if NBA GMs just stop drafting guys who arent ready, which will never happen.


Potential. Potential. Potential.
So what if it takes them awhile. You got players like Amare and LeBron that produce right away. And really you can't ever pass up on potential. It is like drafting Shane Battier over Eddy Curry. Seriously who would do that? Shane Battier was a "proven senior" that could "produce" right away. But just look at Reece Gaines a "proven senior" and he is horrible in the NBA. 

Talent is talent and no matter what your age if you can play you can play!


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Sebastian doesn't force anything, and in these type of games the pass is almost always there, he had like 10 assists, and I dont think he took more than 2 or 3 shots. He made two real nice passes, that bounce pass to Jefferson when he dunked on Swift, and when he threw a perfect full court chest pass off the rebound. 

I don't think Livingston did much did this game, all he showed was he's 6'7 and can pass, and I think Sebastian made better passes, Livingston was just flashier. 

JR Smith was the best player in the game, because he's 6'7 can jump out the gym and can shoot from anywhere in the gym. 

Dwight Howard was impressive, and I think he proved once and for all he's the best player in the class. Sorry but Al Jefferson isn't as good as him, Big Al supporters.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Dwight Howard and Josh Smith should be the only two players to jump to the NBA. Telfair needs a year at Louisville for experience and show what he can do on a more competitive level. Shaun Livingston MUST go to college I was figuring he would be on a weight program or something and have gained a little weight since i last saw him. Robert Swift is a true C, very slow, seems to run in slow-motion.looked good out on the court but does need at least one year of college ball. Didn't see too much of anyone else who was considering entering the draft, your guys and gals thoughts?


----------



## BearcatMax54 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nothing against Telfair because it applies to all these guys ... I dont know how much you cant take from numbers in these games ... they dont play defense. Telfair should go to college ... same with a lot of those guys.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Nothing against Telfair because it applies to all these guys ... I dont know how much you cant take from numbers in these games ... they dont play defense. Telfair should go to college ... same with a lot of those guys.


That is irrelevant. Considering the situation his family is under going to college for a year will not help that. Should Telfair leave? No. But he will because he should help out his family. Unless Louisville can move his family out of the home they are presently in, he should go to the NBA.



> Shaun Livingston MUST go to college I was figuring he would be on a weight program or something and have gained a little weight since i last saw him.


Yeah true but some people just simply can not get bigger, its like asking Julius Hodge to look like Julius Peppers, is just ain't gona happen!


----------



## BearcatMax54 (Jan 4, 2004)

Whose saying he wont be getting money from the Ville and slick Rick??  jk


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Whose saying he wont be getting money from the Ville and slick Rick??


Yeah I know you were just kidding but if the NCAA condemn a coach from taking a player of his out to eat after a member of his family died, um yeah…


----------



## BearcatMax54 (Jan 4, 2004)

The NCAA is wack


----------



## vanhill (May 31, 2003)

money isnt everything man
these kids need to go to college....
Learn sth for their future is way more better than heading to nba as solid bench player....
NCAA is an exciting competetion.....
stay in school..


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That is irrelevant. Considering the situation his family is under going to college for a year will not help that. Should Telfair leave? No. But he will because he should help out his family. Unless Louisville can move his family out of the home they are presently in, he should go to the NBA.


This is something that makes me wonder, Stephon Marbury's Telfair's cousin and didn't help him out? I know I don't know the situation, but that seems kinda raw.

About the game, I have it on tape and have watched some of it, but I can't really comment on much until I go back over it a few times. I'm sorta curious to why Josh Smith didn't get much burn, with all the hype surrounding him, I was expecting to see him start, but he didn't.

And with Shaun Livingston, from the little I've seen of the game, he made a few flashy passes, but I think going to Duke might not be the worst idea for him. He wouldn't have to carry the team, he'll be able to develop maybe add some bulk and prove that he can play at a high level as a collegian. Since Duke is a system that covers up the weaknesses of some players, I don't see how it could really hurt Livingston's standing at all, unless he gets hurt.


----------



## Tigerfan_2002 (Nov 29, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game, but can anyone tell me how Darius Washington Jr played. I know he had 9 points, but I'm just wondering how he played.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I didn't get to see the game, but can anyone tell me how Darius Washington Jr played. I know he had 9 points, but I'm just wondering how he played.


He played fine, looks like a great athlete and he can obviously shoot, he won the 3 point competition. And he could have won the dunk competition as well. If he goes to Memphis he should be awesome. Good athlete, good shooter and he can just score the basketball.


----------

